# I shot my first fish Saturday!!!



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Saturday was a day full of firsts and learning. I got to pull the bands on my gun for the first time. I got to go down 80' for the first time and I got to shoot my first fish. It was a great day! My snapper weighed in at guns and hoses at 10.4 pounds! No trophy but I'm still proud of it. Look out fishies I'm coming down!


----------



## bigrick

Nice!! I'm going to try to shoot my first before the season ends.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Good Job. Nice fish too. Spearfishing is definately addicting.


----------



## Kenton

That is a big gun! Great job on the hunt!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Very nice!

Good picture of Millertime(blue shorts) and I(green shorts) feeding our faces.


----------



## TheCarver

I can only imagine the "Alright O Yea Alright O Yea " you was holding in till you hit topside. Great job. Ole Carver


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

coolbluestreak said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Good picture of Millertime(blue shorts) and I(green shorts) feeding our faces.


Well hey there green shorts, maybe next time I will get to meet you and blue shorts. I love all of your posts.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

TheCarver said:


> I can only imagine the "Alright O Yea Alright O Yea " you was holding in till you hit topside. Great job. Ole Carver


Yeah I did the happy dance wiggle all the way up. I really wasn't sure if I could pull those bands but the cheater shark fin made it possible. It is a BIG gun.


----------



## Cajun Spearit

Nice job...I'm sorry to inform you that what you are now embarking on is more addictive than heroin and crack combined!!! Luckily, there are support groups that congregate daily at MBT…


----------



## coolbluestreak

Cajun Spearit said:


> you are now embarking on is more addictive than heroin and crack combined!!!


You arn't kidding Troy! I feel like a junky every monday when I show for work. I get the shakes when I start thinking about how long it will be until I get my next squeeze.


----------



## Plattinum

Aqua Huntress is showing us that size does matter. The size of your gun, as well as your fish.

Nice first kill.


----------



## Cajun Spearit

coolbluestreak said:


> You arn't kidding Troy! I feel like a junky every monday when I show for work. I get the shakes when I start thinking about how long it will be until I get my next squeeze.


Same here brother!!!


----------



## MillerTime

Congrats on your first fish.



coolbluestreak said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Good picture of Millertime(blue shorts) and I(green shorts) feeding our faces.


I didn't even notice that was us until I read your post.


----------



## below me

way to go steph!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Great job Steph!! Glad you weighed it. Was great to have another Chunky Love weighing in! 

And let me know about this week.


----------



## Orion45

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Yeah I did the happy dance wiggle all the way up. I really wasn't sure if I could pull those bands but the cheater shark fin made it possible. It is a BIG gun.


Cheater shark fin? Are you referring to the rest tab about a foot before the other tabs? I might get one of these shafts. I'm having trouble loading the third band because my mask prevents me from seeing the last fin. Also, I'm thinking about using the rest tab for close up shots close to wrecks and reefs. I'm tired of having to thread the entire shaft and mono thru the fish.

Nice fish there. :thumbup:


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Nice fish. We did guns and hoses too but didn't go to the weigh in. Had a good time though.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Yeah thats what I'm talking about. It was a huge help and I don't know much about it but I could see useing the cheater for small fish cause I put the shaft all the way through my second fish with one band and it was about an 7 pound snapper. I guess I was too close to him. I don't think I will ever get the third band pulled on my gun and not because of my mask 




Orion45 said:


> Cheater shark fin? Are you referring to the rest tab about a foot before the other tabs? I might get one of these shafts. I'm having trouble loading the third band because my mask prevents me from seeing the last fin. Also, I'm thinking about using the rest tab for close up shots close to wrecks and reefs. I'm tired of having to thread the entire shaft and mono thru the fish.
> 
> Nice fish there. :thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict

Great shot! right through the cheek. Congrats on your first kill. I wouldn't sweat that 3rd band. I only have 2 bands on my gun. I have never really needed a 3rd.


----------



## Orion45

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Yeah thats what I'm talking about. It was a huge help and I don't know much about it but I could see useing the cheater for small fish cause I put the shaft all the way through my second fish with one band and it was about an 7 pound snapper. I guess I was too close to him. I don't think I will ever get the third band pulled on my gun and not because of my mask


I'll keep that shaft in mind. Without seeing, sometimes I end up with all three bands on the same tab. Now that the water is warmer, I'll switch to my low volume face mask and that will help with the vision. I prefer a high volume mask in lower water temperatures because it seems to fog less than a low volume mask.

Thanks for the info.


----------

